# A private/business car for the AV



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a Kalamazoo observation car here. I was having trouble deciding what to do with it. I thought about doing a Parlor/Smoker car. 









But I just wasn't inspired.

Then I found some nice pics of a private car

























Now THAT was more like it! 

Dividers were made from plexi and painted.... but they LOOKED like painted plexi. While pondering a solution I happened to see a container of Chinese fortune telling sticks in the trash at our local flea market. Ready made laquered bamboo paneling!









Seating in the observation area was made from B'mann coach seats covered with cloth. I'd like to fabricate an end table with a gramophone yet. 









I couldn't decide between a kitchenette or a bedroom, but since the bedroom was easier, that's what I started to build. It still needs a bookshelf, and a small vertical chest of drawers.









The center part of the car has a conference/dining table, a hutch, and parlor stove. There just isn't room for much more. I'm thinking of adding a mirror over the table.









Kim said that I needed to put the fat guy on the vestibule. The other gent is joining him for a cigar. Yes the door should swing inwards... one of the things I'll be fixing tomorrow









That's my progress so far. All furnishings will be removed tomorrow for final sanding and finishing, then replaced. I've only been foodling with this thing off and on since April...... It might be done by New Year.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally almost done! Need to decide on how to do the interior lighting yet, and redo the brake setup on the observation platform. I'll probably replace the rear coupler with a plain loop or knuckle as well. I thought about some sort of fancy scrollwork around the car name, but am too lazy


















Tomorrow I get to shoot it outside if it doesn't rain.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Mik


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where's the pink sofa? 

Nice job. 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 22 Nov 2010 06:20 PM 
Where's the pink sofa? 
Mine is green and red plaid....

Any ideas on how to model those curtains though?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought of using paper? OR painting canvas..THEN drawing on the folds..just a thought.

Also when I was modeling and painting armor I used rolled tissue paper, then painted it. You can get it wet MOLD it then paint it, OR maybe covering it with white glue mold it when it dries a little hard, paint it maybe the folds will mimic real light and dark areas!

Maybe try wetting the tissue fold it like the curtains you like, after it dries coat it with white glue, let it dry and harden then paint it....wonder if any of these ideas wouyld work?i 

....HEY I might try this myself.

Bubba


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, veryinteresting use of materials. Check my "Presidents Car" thread in the Masterclass forum for a method of making the drapes. I tried to replicate some drapes that are almost exasctly like the picture you show.


----------

